

Absorbed device users oblivious to danger - praisewhitey
http://www.sfgate.com/crime/article/Absorbed-device-users-oblivious-to-danger-4876709.php

======
bediger4000
The "device" in question here is smartphones or iPods, apparently. I was
hoping for penis pumps or something even more exotic: when I first read the
headline, I read "(Absorbed device) users ...". That is, I thought that some
medical thing where one actually absorbs the entire device was the problem.

My feeling of having a jet pack future stolen from me is even more profound:
no absorbed devices for you, prole!

------
mey
As a daily commuter with technology, I understand the desire to create a
personal bubble and tune out your surroundings. That's one of the advantages
of not driving.

Insert gameboy, walkman, newspaper, book, etc in place of phones etc and the
article is the same.

